# Some pix for hummingberd



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l477/Ken-Andria/swarm.jpg

Andria took this pic. I don't know why the background is so dark, but this is pretty much how our feeder looks most of the day.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

awww for me? Thanks ladies, they are amazing! In the spring the hummingbirds return and have a field day with our giant old apple trees! They buzz by our heads like giant bullets. They really are one of the most amazing creatures on earth. Second to honeybees of course


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Ken, tell Andria nice photo
I never see that many hummers at my feeders, because they constantly fight over them. I have three feeders up, and they are all closely guarded. I must have some hummers with attitude here.

You're welcome hummingberd. 
I have a variety of morning glory here that they seem to really like (Grandpa Ott). I love them because they are so easy to grow, they reseed readily, and they really tolerate the heat here. The hummers work them pretty consistently.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"I never see that many hummers at my feeders, because they constantly fight over them. -------- I must have some hummers with attitude here."

Same here one sets in a tree waiting to fight others


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

Oh, they fight here too. Sometimes walking onto the back deck is like walking through the Battle of Britain....


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice photos! You have many different hummingbirds in Texas.

I took a little workshop about attracting hummingbirds this spring. After looking at my backyard, I thought it might be a waste of time to put up a feeder because I don't have a garden with natural flowers or anything. I have this potted plant with red flowers [about 1-1/2 inch diameter] by the patio, four feet away. One cloudy late afternoon recently, a Ruby-throated hummingbird came to investigate but I don't think it's a good nectar producing plant. One of those,..'I could kick myself' moments.

K&A: It looks like you had the flash on. Turn it off if you can and use the manual shutter speed adjustment setting. Turn it up to fast.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Oldbee said:


> I thought it might be a waste of time to put up a feeder because I don't have a garden with natural flowers or anything.


Go ahead and put one up now. If there are hummers in your area, they will come to it. Last summer, I gave a friend of mine an extra hummingbird feeder that I had, in the month of July. He put it up, and within a couple of weeks had hummingbirds all over the place.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Oldbee said:


> Nice photos! You have many different hummingbirds in Texas.


Thanks

We normally just have black-chinned and ruby throats in this area. I took those three photos with a camera I bought last year, and have not used very much- it's got too many buttons, bells, and whistles, and it intimidates me a little.

I love my little Fuji Finepix camera, but I wanted something that I could get a few close-up shots with. It will take me awhile to feel comfortable with this new one.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

dragonfly said:


> Ken, tell Andria nice photo
> I never see that many hummers at my feeders, because they constantly fight over them. I have three feeders up, and they are all closely guarded. I must have some hummers with attitude here.


Ours fight like crazy too, but we get a lot. The Rufous are the worst but the black chinned and broad tailed hold their own. They hit each other so hard in flight it sounds like a loud hand clap. I read an article a few years back (Smithsonian magazine) that said if hummingbirds were as big as crows, we would be in trouble. 

Each year I get them to perch on my finger. They feel weightless, kind of like a bee...


----------

